# The Pokemon Question



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it creepy for a man of my advanced years to like Pokemon? Or is it more sad? Perhaps more of a sad/creepy; "seepy," if you will.

Whatever the case, I've noticed that there are quite a few Pokemon fans on the forum, so I just have to ask the eternal question: what are your favorite Pokemon?

I'm a fan of ghost Pokemon, myself. Most of my favorites tend to be ghost or poison type, and I usually prefer Pokemon based on how stylish they are over how good they are stat-wise.

There are dozens of Pokemon that I like, but my favorites are as follows: Gengar, Sableye, Banette, and Mismagius.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't be silly, pokemon are great. I happen to only be familiar with the second generation of pokemon, and it scares and overwhelms me of how many pokemon there are now. My favorite is psyduck, because ducks rule. 

When I was little I thought the show was ridiculous. I do enjoy the games, though. wish I had one right now. I also remember those plastic pokeballs we got with the little pokemon inside. I used to throw them on the ground yelling, "I CHOOSE YOU", and they would shatter. It sucked. I still have pokemon cards, too. Those holographic ones were the ****.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like Pokemon. My friend's ex-boyfriend loved Pokemon and we used to talk about it every time we saw each other. He was 30 or so.

Maybe some people would find it sad, but meh; dorks who like Pokemon are more fun than non-dorks who are too cool for Pokemon. It's probably only creepy if you approach small children on the street and ask them what their favourite Pokemon is. Although, I've had great luck asking small children at work about Pokemon. Probably because I look like a small child, myself.

For the record:


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

pita said:


> It's probably only creepy if you approach small children on the street and ask them what their favourite Pokemon is.


I usually offer a Tootsie Roll as well, so that should make it slightly less creepy, right?


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Don't be silly, pokemon are great. I happen to only be familiar with the second generation of pokemon, and it scares and overwhelms me of how many pokemon there are now. My favorite is psyduck, because ducks rule.
> 
> When I was little I thought the show was ridiculous. *I do enjoy the games, though. wish I had one right now*. I also remember those plastic pokeballs we got with the little pokemon inside. I used to throw them on the ground yelling, "I CHOOSE YOU", and they would shatter. It sucked. I still have pokemon cards, too. Those holographic ones were the ****.


You could always use an emulator :









The emulator is called Visual Boy Advance. I played a little Mario myself just yesterday.


----------



## Dallen (Mar 15, 2010)

Back in my day we had 151 pokemon, and we liked it!

Seriously though, I will always have a special place for mew because I sat in a mall for four hours at a nintendo event to get an team of official mews. I still have the certificates from Nintendo denoting their authenticity =P


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

My favourite one was Blastoise.

Such a bad ***!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

When I was in grade 6 I remember making fake newspapers, I called Eevee times, I friend of mine used zaptos as her theme and I got jealous.

I can't believe how long the series has been running though (the anime) I'm not sure if it's because I've grown up, or if the plot has become degenerate.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

used to be obsessed in grades 7-8, would sit with 2 other kids and transfer pokemon between our gameboys and duel and stuff, 

good times lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

funny enough I was thinking about pokemon this morning I aways loved this guy one of the first few!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as you don't blurt out the name of the pokemon you were thinking of while doing it with your human partner. :b

I may or may not like Jiggly Puff, if only for it's name. But let's keep that between ourselves.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i still like pokemon, got a couple of pikachus right in front of me under the monitor lol


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I still have a bunch of Pokemon stuff I collected as a teen. My fav Pokemon:


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey, nothing creepy about it at all. I mean, I'm twenty and went as _Pikachu_ for Halloween. 

Although.. strangely enough, my favourite Pokemon is either Ponyta or Rapidash! <3


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Ayven said:


> *Hey, nothing creepy about it at all. I mean, I'm twenty and went as Pikachu for Halloween*.
> 
> Although.. strangely enough, my favourite Pokemon is either Ponyta or Rapidash! <3


That is so awesome :boogie

Oh, and I'll have to go with Arcanine for mine.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Gengar, Typhlosion, Rayquaza, Blaziken, Feraligatr.

All pretty cool Pokemon. Sometimes I even get attached to them. I hope that's normal.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Pokemon is da ****, been playing since red and blue but didn't bother with the 4th(i think) generation Pokemon. 

Charizard has to be my fav, always loved having lvl 100 charizard and dominating gary's blastoise with thunder punch.

*Uppercuts in joy*


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Pokemon's still as addictive as ever. I haven't played since R/B/Y and just came back with HeartGold, now I gotta catch em all again!


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

dont know about the new pokermons but when i was a kid i was obssessed i mean obsessed with pokemon id collect everything, cut outs in magazines, pokermon cereal boxes anything pokemon related. My favourite pokemon wus charmander. i have a big collection of pokemon cards somewhere i even have the orginal cards which come out before the standard styles ones came out.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> Gengar, Typhlosion, Rayquaza, Blaziken, Feraligatr.
> 
> All pretty cool Pokemon. Sometimes I even get attached to them. I hope that's normal.


The Totodile/Croconaw/Feraligator line is my favorite of all the starters. Feraligator is such a mean-lookin' grumpus!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn you guys, now I feel like d/ling the emulator and rom of the latest pokemon game

must...resist....must...


----------



## misunderst00d (Mar 2, 2010)

Pokemon is awesome... 
My favorites are: Charizard, Haunter, Tyranitar, Scyther, Houndoom, Blaziken, Mewtwo, Electabuzz, Hitmonlee, and Gyarados.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

hurt me when i switched on tv one day to see the new gen pokemon and i think the main charcters from the orginal wernt even in it, and in a different series ash ketchums hat is different and even worse his Voice has changed  so disspaoint couldnt watch it anymore.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to traide ith Japanese kids at school to get the rarest action figures. I have a collection of around 300 maybe more figures stashed under my bed to this day. I won't photo them because that would be embarassing but I will show you my fav







ourites back then for 7 years!!














Scyther, Donphan, Starmie, Raichu, Espeon AND OFC NINETALES My very first pokemon card


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Pokemon is a pretty cool concept. Even though I no longer like Pokemon or anime I still think it's pretty ok. IMO they should've stopped at 251 because beyond Johto it gets repetitive. I no longer watch the show but I still play the games whenever I get my hand on one of them.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

RobAlister said:


> Pokemon is a pretty cool concept. Even though I no longer like Pokemon or anime I still think it's pretty ok. IMO they should've stopped at 251 because beyond Johto it gets repetitive. I no longer watch the show but I still play the games whenever I get my hand on one of them.


I have a similar relationship with Pokemon. The show no longer holds my interest, and hasn't for a long time, but the addictive formula that the games use still holds up.

I do wish Nintendo would shake things up a little bit and release a Pokemon game with a deeper level of strategy. A Pokemon/Disgaea hybrid would be delicious.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> I have a similar relationship with Pokemon. The show no longer holds my interest, and hasn't for a long time, but the addictive formula that the games use still holds up.
> 
> I do wish Nintendo would shake things up a little bit and release a Pokemon game with a deeper level of strategy. A Pokemon/Disgaea hybrid would be delicious.


I agree, there should be more levels too, 100 vs 100 is sometimes a one hit battle situation,(Depending on how you raised them). They also need make their games way longer. HG and SS I guess have 16 badges, but that still isn't enough lol, there should be way more. At least add in some lengthy side quests or something.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

NotRealName said:


> I agree, there should be more levels too, 100 vs 100 is sometimes a one hit battle situation,(Depending on how you raised them).


Yeah, at least to 150.



> They also need make their games way longer. HG and SS I guess have 16 badges, but that still isn't enough lol, there should be way more. At least add in some lengthy side quests or something.


I did have some ideas for side quests but I don't know if they're any good.

- Stopping a group of wild Pokemon from attacking a town.

- Finding someone's lost Pokemon and the decision to capture it or knock it out determines how the person reacts to you whenever you visit their town.

- Rounding up a bunch of Stantler and Miltank for a farmer and earn money.

^ This is all I have for now.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had all of the above pokemon lv100+ poke-steroids lol. BUY BOTH POKEMON STADIUMS! TRUST ME IT'S A BLAST!!! Especially is you have a Raichu that knows HUNDER as I do. That lights up the whole friggin stadium! Also you'll find out what shade of colour your individual pokemon are. A blue blastoise isn't the same as every other blue blastoise on stadium. All 16 badges to be earned again in 3D!!!!!


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it's great that you love Pokemon and its not creepy at all. There are a lot of "famous" people on Youtube that play Pokemon and are well into their 20s or late teens. I started playing Pokemon Blue around playschool/kindergarten and I've kept playing it to this day even though everyone my age thinks its dorky. I have plushies, cards, the whole first season on multiple VHS tapes, toys, most if not all the games, shirts, posters, I think you get the idea. I'm glad to see others share my love of Pokemon. As for favorite type, I always loved the fire type and almost always choose it as my starter. First favorite would be Blaziken and second would be Lucario.


----------



## CCS (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't really like it anymore but I've busted out ole Pokemon Red a few times in the last few months just for a fun time. Charizard is boss.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to play this and trade with my closest friendat school ALL THE TIME. It's all we talked about. I had yellow, he had blue, I had silver, he had gold. My lv100 starmie always owned him with surf every time. All his pokemon were lv65+ lol. He had no chance!

People are just jealous thaat we're gunna be the best like noone ever was. woo, ohhh ohhh, It's our destiny!


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

its not creppy at all. 
i remember i caught all 150 in pokemon blue, back in the day. every other kid in class was jealous of my swag.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey what do you think of this pokemon?

pokemon card


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Hey what do you think of this pokemon?
> 
> pokemon card


Epic! :lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

letitrock said:


> Hey what do you think of this pokemon?
> 
> pokemon card


it should be a digimon instead, because of the name.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lets be honest with ourselves though. Whilst it may interest some of you I've seen better pokemon out there rofl+ only 40hp!!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I ws a huge fan on Pokemon when I was younger. All my friends i used to hang out with in my neighbourhood used to like pokemon too and they all had pokemon trading cards! If you didn't have pokemon trading cards, or you didn't like pokemon, it was like OMG, you don't like pokemon!!!??? It was a huge craze! 
I used to love to trade with my friends or just show off the really good ones i have. 
I do not have my pokemon cards anymore, I eventually threw mine away...though sometimes i look back and think I shouldn't have done that....would they have been antiques?


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't believe you threw them away!

Considering all the time & money I spent collecting them, I would never do that to mine. I would think that they'll be worth something, someday.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I had a Mew years ago from an event, which was actually cloned (you just had to switch off at the right time during transfers) on my Pokemon red. I let my nephew (who wasn't that young, he was 10 or something) borrow it to play at the time. I said don't start a new game and save it...yeah you know where this is going. All my 139 pokemon or whatever the max was per red/blue gone. He's broken, lost so much of my **** over the years.

I was well pissed. Of course I had to act like I wasn't bothered being 20 odd years old. After that I couldn't be arsed anymore.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> I ws a huge fan on Pokemon when I was younger. All my friends i used to hang out with in my neighbourhood used to like pokemon too and they all had pokemon trading cards! If you didn't have pokemon trading cards, or you didn't like pokemon, it was like OMG, you don't like pokemon!!!??? It was a huge craze!
> I used to love to trade with my friends or just show off the really good ones i have.
> I do not have my pokemon cards anymore, I eventually threw mine away...though sometimes i look back and think I shouldn't have done that....would they have been antiques?


Hmm well I tried to sell my binder full of pokemon cards a couple years ago and they all sold for only like 40 bucks?!

I even had the shiny rare charizard that me and my cousin bought in a booster pack, and it was only 25$ sale value FFFfffUUUUUU


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

man i use to love pokemon, i had all the games for the gameboy. did anyone here ever go to burger king when they had a pokemon night back in the day?


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I've only owned Pokemon Red, and that was my favouritest game ever. 

I'm so mad that I gave away all my star and holographic cards. I also wish that I got a Charizard once. That card owned every other card in the first set!


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

I love Pokemon ha I have Pokemon yellow, gold and silver, i'm looking to get the rest of them on ebay or somewhere. I'm also waiting for my Pokemon DS HeartGold game to come. I had loads of pokemon cards also but idk where they've gone.


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to love Pokemon but after the second generation it got a bit annoying. :roll

Wasted so much money on the trading cards when I was a kid, too. >_<


----------



## suseJ (Apr 23, 2010)

ORIGINAL POKEMON FOR THE WIN

i dont care about any of the new crap Ash kethum all the way brock misty rocking it up dawg

and 151 pokemon is the bomb

then after than they change everything its crock of shy plus im mega waynto old to watch it holmes


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Love Meowth!!! :b


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Even though I don't care for pokemon, I do like certain animes. It's hard to get people to be open-minded to it, which is frustrating and sad.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I still got my Pokemon cards and sticker book under the bed . Stopped watching after the first season finished when more Pokemon came around.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Never collected the cards, but I did watch the show when I was younger. And have always loved the video games. Even though every game is pretty much the same, it's always fun to play. I've owned Yellow, Ruby, Fire Red, Pearl and now Heart Gold. Favourite pokemon are definitely Houndoom (who was my first shiny) and Garchomp.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow how did I miss this thread? 

I don't think you can ever outgrow Pokemon. If you like it, you're gonna keep liking it. It's THAT awesome.

I LOVE Pokemon. I don't really understand what's going on with the new Pokemon now. A lot of them kind of look like floating household objects, it's ridiculous. 

I went to Burger King to get all the toys and trade and to the Books-A-Million Pokemon League thing or whatever it was called. I would seriously still go if they still had them!!! 

I recently spent about $20 on a Pokemon look-and-find book, and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

you mean like this?
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Rotom_(Pokémon)

it evolves into appliances, lol XD


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

You guys should give the newer Pokemon a chance, they are really cool


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

NotRealName said:


> You guys should give the newer Pokemon a chance, they are really cool


It's just not the same. :|

I watched some of the newer anime a few months ago, and they have a different voice actor for Ash. It ruined it for me.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah the anime is pretty lame now, but the games aare still really fun.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have Soul Silver and I've enjoyed that.

I'll probably buy the next one that comes out as well.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm so proud of myself, today I only played about 10 minutes of pokemon :O

I confess, my favourite pokemon are generally based on these qualities: abilities (obv), rareness, types (e.g. normal can be boring, need a variation)... and cuteness *sigh*. I can't help it, the cute ones with awesome moves are just a million times better pokemon than the weird-looking ones with awesome moves.

Random question... What do you guys do about the HM moves, do you spread them out among your party or have a couple "HM slaves"? It's driven me crazy lately trying to figure it out haha. I decided on Gyarados for the water moves and strength, Skarmory for fly and cut, then I gave flash to Meganium.

These are my favourites I've been using most lately, but they still need to be leveled up a whole ton (which can take a while).

Flaaffy









Meganium









Eevee (I've been increasing its happiness as much as I could for it to get to 220+ when it will evolved into Umbreon, yay)









Dratini (should evolve into Dragonair soon!)









Miltank









Abra (it is a Kadabra now but it looks retarded...)









Psyduck (poor Psyduck can never think clearly from his chronic headaches, I know what that's like so I can't just let him rot away in the computer...)









Slowpoke (I have too many water pokemon so I don't use it too often, but as a lazy person I relate to the poor guy so I like him)



> * Behavior*
> 
> Slowpoke are amphibious creatures of notoriously dim intellect. They take a long time to respond to outside stimuli, it takes as much as five seconds for it to process pain. Its tail is particularly numb to pain, it takes more than a day for it to feel when it has been bitten on its tail. Although they are generally seen as being extraordinarily stupid, they are very gentle and caring, as well as skilled fishermen. Unfortunately, they are easily distracted and forget what they were doing. Although many view Slowpoke as largely useless creatures, many folktales surround Slowpoke, including the belief that their yawns cause rain.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like the games, but i don't care much about cards, figurines or the anime, though i watched it sometimes when it came on.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

The show has so much potential, imo. If they take out the kiddyness and make it dark and more adult like, it would be awesome. I enjoy the fights here and then. 

I think pokemon is a guilty pleasure, no one wants to admit they play it. But grown up guys still play the games.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> Random question... What do you guys do about the HM moves, do you spread them out among your party or have a couple "HM slaves"? It's driven me crazy lately trying to figure it out haha. I decided on Gyarados for the water moves and strength, Skarmory for fly and cut, then I gave flash to Meganium.


I had a couple HM slaves. Half of the HM moves are useless and I don't want my decent Pokemon to learn them. My issue is that I want to keep 5 serious Pokemon in my party, but doing so means that I keep having to get a new HM slave out of the pc when it's needed.

Your Meganium knowing Flash seems like such a waste.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Nathan18 said:


> I had a couple HM slaves. Half of the HM moves are useless and I don't want my decent Pokemon to learn them. My issue is that I want to keep 5 serious Pokemon in my party, but doing so means that I keep having to get a new HM slave out of the pc when it's needed.
> 
> Your Meganium knowing Flash seems like such a waste.


Ya I had my Pidgeott as an HM slave (HM cut), so I could cut those stupid bushes in my way lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nathan18 said:


> I had a couple HM slaves. Half of the HM moves are useless and I don't want my decent Pokemon to learn them. My issue is that I want to keep 5 serious Pokemon in my party, but doing so means that I keep having to get a new HM slave out of the pc when it's needed.
> 
> Your Meganium knowing Flash seems like such a waste.


yea i made it forget flash then gave it back, it's one of my highest now so i'm still unsure if i should give that hm to a weaker pokemon and just withdraw it when i need it in a cave (which is uncommon). maybe i should


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> Ya I had my Pidgeott as an HM slave (HM cut), so I could cut those stupid bushes in my way lol


So do I. 

It knows fly & cut. I also have a Graveler & Raticate that know a few of the others as well.



nothing to fear said:


> yea i made it forget flash then gave it back, it's one of my highest now so i'm still unsure if i should give that hm to a weaker pokemon and just withdraw it when i need it in a cave (which is uncommon). maybe i should


It's the most uncommon HM. It's not necessary, especially for one of your strongest Pokemon. You should give it to something weaker.

One thing I hate about the game is, every time you use a HM, it does that silly animation. It should only ever do that the first time you use the HM.


----------

